# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الأسئلة الطائرة في مواضع من القرآن الكريم

## القارئ المليجي

في هذه الأيام من شهر رمضان تكثر المسابقات في كثير من المراكز والمساجد.
وكثيرٌ من هذه المسابقات يتضمّن أسئلةً في القرآن الكريم، وفي الحديث، وفي السيرة، ... ...
وللحقّ، فإنّ كثيرًا من هذه الأسئلة لا يُفيد علمًا ولا يَجني مَن يَشتغِل بها إلا الجائزة المادّيَّة إن وفِّق إليها.
أقولُ هذا حين رأيتُ بعضَ النَّاس منهمكًا بالبحث عن إجابة لبعض الأسئلة، ووجدتها أسئلة يمكن أن أسميها (الأسئلة الطائرة) أي التي لا تستقرّ ولا ترسخ في ذِهْن مَن عرفها؛ لقلة الحاجة إليها.
= = =
ولا بأس بإيراد نماذج من تلك الأسئلة:
= آية تكررت بها كلمة (قل) خمس مرات ...
= خمس آيات متتالية تبدأ بكلمة (قل) ...
= ستّ آيات في القرآن الكريم، تتضمَّن كلّ آيةٍ منها عشرَ قافات، فالمجموع ستّون قافًا.
= آيات تبدأ بحرف الدال [للعلم .. هي 3]
= آيات تبدأ بحرف الجيم [للعلم .. هي 14] 
ونحو ذلك ..

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ولا بأس بإيراد نماذج من تلك الأسئلة:
> = آية تكررت بها كلمة (قل) خمس مرات ...
> = خمس آيات متتالية تبدأ بكلمة (قل) ...
> = ستّ آيات في القرآن الكريم، تتضمَّن كلّ آيةٍ منها عشرَ قافات، فالمجموع ستّون قافًا.
> = آيات تبدأ بحرف الدال [للعلم .. هي 3]
> = آيات تبدأ بحرف الجيم [للعلم .. هي 14] 
> ونحو ذلك ..


الآيات الستّ التي تتضمّن كل آية منها عشرَ قافات:
1- سورة البقرة (246) [أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى المَلأِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ .... .... .....].
2- سورة آل عمران (181) [لَقَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاءُ ....].
3- سورة النساء: (77) [أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ ...].
4- سورة المائدة (27) [وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَاناً .....].
5- سورة الرعد (16) [قُلْ مَن رَّبُّ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُلِ اللَّهُ ....].
6- سورة المزمل (20) [إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُومُ أَدْنَى مِن ثُلُثَيِ اللَّيْلِ وَنِصْفَهُ وَثُلُثَهُ ....].
- - -
وآية سورة الرعد (16) هي التي تكررت بها كلمة (قل) خمس مرات.
- - -
الآيات التي بدأت بحرف الجيم، والتي بدأت بحرف الدال
الجواب:
هي (14) آية بدأت بحرف الجيم:
 [المائدة: 97] ، [الرعد: 23] ، [إبراهيم: 29] ، [النحل: 31] ، [مريم: 61] ، [طه: 76] ، [فاطر: 33] ، [ص: 11] ، [ص: 50] ، [ص: 56] ، [الواقعة: 24] ، [النبأ: 26] ، [النبأ: 36] ، [البينة: 8].

والآيات التي بدأت بحرف الدال هي (3) آيات: [النساء: 96] ، [يونس: 10] ، [الصافات: 9].
- - -
الآيات الخمس المتتالية اللاتي يبدأن بكلمة (قل):
في سورة سبأ: ((قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة .. )) [46] وأربع آيات بعدها.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مَن يذكر لنا اسم السورة التي تُختتم بلفظ الجلالة؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مَن يُجيب عن السؤال الأخير؟

----------


## فتح البارى

> مَن يذكر لنا اسم السورة التي تُختتم بلفظ الجلالة؟


سورة الانفطار.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أحسنت يا أستاذ، ومثلُك لا تعزّ عليه هذه.

----------

